

Styleguide Driven Development - collistaeed
http://webuild.envato.com/blog/styleguide-driven-development/

======
poseid
nice idea, but I would like to see some demo of this, e.g. with static page or
a github repo. The relationship between UI elements/DOM and the "application
presenter" is a bit far fetched for me, making the styleguide involve HTML,
ERB, CSS, and some Rails app?

